# Refine MH721 questions



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

First of all, I'm having a problem with the vinyl moving slightly when cutting, or rather it kind of gathers up a bit, making a cut slightly off at some bits. Any tips for stopping this from happening?

Also, what speed and pressure are best to use? I read somewhere on here that someone was using 190g. Currently I've got it set to just 90! Maybe I have my blade sticking out too much? I've got the speed at 300mms.

Just any tips on getting this machine to perform as well as possible are appreciated.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Charlene, pressure depends on how thick your vinyl is. Try 100 on pressure and slow the speed down. I just cut some Easy weed. My first cut bunched up too. After slowing the speed it cut much better. I went from 60 to 50 on the speed setting. If this does not help, post this question on the US Cutter forum under the Refine section. That forum is more cutter specific and it's users have thousands of man hours with US Cutters. Hang in there, you have a capable cutter. Just takes some practice and some times a little experimentation. Hope this helps.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that. Glad I'm not alone on the bunching up of the vinyl. Speed of 50? Wow, guess I'm a bit high at 300 then  The setting it was actually higher when I first turned it on so I thought I was doing good by turning it down a little! Heh.

I've been able to get quite amazing detail in my cuts so far. The only trouble has been the slight scrunching up of the vinyl but I think this will be fine once I get the settings right. I'm definitely pleased with my purchase so far.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Charlene, my cutter is a LaserPoint 24, which is a Pcut. Your Refine might have a different scheme for speed than mine. Just try some different settings and record what works best for each type of project. If it bunches up at 300 try 250 or 200. Testing is always good.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah ok. Thanks.

Is there anything you can test on other than vinyl? (since it's quite expensive) I'm guessing I need to test on the vinyl though since cutting something else might require different settings?


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

neenaw said:


> Ah ok. Thanks.
> 
> Is there anything you can test on other than vinyl? (since it's quite expensive) I'm guessing I need to test on the vinyl though since cutting something else might require different settings?


Your cutter should have a test button to use offline. Other than that you could order some cheap sign vinyl to test with, but some vinyl is thicker or thinner than others. I would start with some small cuts along the front edge of your vinyl to test. Make adjustments as needed. When your happy write down the settings that work best for each brand of vinyl. I am certainly not trying to push you away, but don't forget you might get much more detailed help at the US Cutter forum. That forum has users who have used Refines for years and literally know everything about them. Hope this helps.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup go over to www.forum.uscutter.com and I'll be more then happy to help you out over there.


----------

